# Gooodbye to the Tribute 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone ,
I'm posting to say goodbye to eveybody and thanks for all your advice in the past year regards our Tribby. We finally admitted to eachother that she wasn't for us after quite a few weeks of looking for excuses not to go away. We still think the van is excellent value for money we loved the driving the ease of parking and not worrying too much about height and width etc.
Unfortunatley we are not excactly slim and hubby is 6 foot also we have a very frequently wet and muddy dog. We found we were using the back doors a lot for exit and entry and really all just getting in eachothers way! We really should have thought it through more carefully. We used to think other people had more money than sense when they did what we have done  
We thought we might use the van as a second vehicle but that never happened either so in the end We have gone for a two birth compact low proflile coach built. 
We have made a classic mistake and it has cost us an awful lot of money and I hope we have learned from this ,but , what I really want to say is isn't it great that there is enough variety in the world of motorhomes to suit everyone and happy vanning!
Cheers Nichola


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Nicky

We too had to swap our Tribby (650) for a 2 berth low(ish) profile
Thought a panel van would be better for commuting, parking etc. but in the end it was lack of usable space in light of our health and weight
It was a good van, maybe put on the market before it was really ready, but still a good looker

You didn't say what van you have now, but we hope you really enjoy it; yes there is always the financial implication, but it's important to have a van that you can live with for holidays and weekend alike

Best wishes with the new one 

Otto & Mrs de froste


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_We have gone for a two birth compact low proflile coach built. _

Having more babies then?!!

We might have made the same mistake (no, not the babies!) but luckily we just happened to hire a Transit LWB Hitop panel van conversion for our month of touring around New Zealand.

That experience taught us that what we really needed long-term was what we have in fact now got - the Hymer.

Despite that, if (no - when!) we go back to NZ for another trip we would still hire the PCV as it was very suitable out there.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Otto and Mrs de Froste
We really pushed the boat out financially and went for a Swift Bolero 600EK Compact 2009 model cruise control cab air con loads of extras! We have to be careful for length due to our driveway but this is a smashing van bathroom is huge and layout has plenty of space we don't need a fixed bed just as well for length restriction but I feel so excited at the prospect of the new van thanks for your good wishes happy vanning!
Nichola


----------

